# Overnight parking Teruel Spain



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone stayed on Dinopolis car park Teruel overnight. We are thinking of stopping there on way to Santander.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Not stopped there but have used the relatively new services here:

Ferreruela de Huerva

N 41 02 56
W 1 16 32

Between A2511 & a2510

Very convenient as it is on the motorway not that far from Teruel, large parking area, bar and restaurant, fuel, bread etc in shop.

Mike


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, we've stopped there maybe 5 or 6 times in the last 4 years. The only drawback is the marching band that practises there between 7:30 and 9:30pm in December, rehearsing for the 5 Kings. The Drums, The Ghastly Drums!

The Ayuniamiento has approved the location for overnight stops and I hear that the cop shop is just next door, by the adjacent supermarket. I recommend it as a stopover.

The short cut eliminating Zaragoza is always a good distance saver, too.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

NormanB said:


> The short cut eliminating Zaragoza is always a good distance saver, too.


Which short cut? TIA!


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

There's a single carriageway bypassing Zaragoza to the south west. The surface is only fair but there's so little traffic you can choose the optimum track. The surface improves the further south you go.

HGV's use it as it saves 16 miles and much time. There's no image upload button so I can't post the map but I think you can work it out - come off at Magellon in the north, head for La Almunia de Dona Godina and rejoin A23 near Carinena.[/url]


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Certainly looks as if there is enough space at Dinopolis ! You could park the vans belonging to the entire membership of MHF there and still have room for paying customers. 

Where do the band practise Norman ? ( so we can choose the other end )

G


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

The car parking is the size of at least two football pitches so there's plenty of choice!

The band actually practise inside the community hall but the sound transmits outside the hall & very intrusive until they cease at about 9:30pm. It's all drums and kazoos and not the least bit musical. One year it was so mild that they practised outside and it was really irritating. 

For best insulation from the noise, choose to park at the supermarket end. Although, sometimes there are few HGVs parked at the supermarket end and one of these days there'll be a refrigerated truck with its auxiliary diesel going all night!

At the Dinopolis end, there's a dog walk up the old road that's useful.

Albarracin camp ACSI (euro16) site isn't too far away either (25miles), and it's open all year round. Great walking and bouldering from this site. Next to old walled town.

Norman


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We have used the fuel station at Carinena at least 6 times on the way back and forth from Benidorm. We just top up the tank and ask can we stay . We always parked right in front of the loos. Garage closes about 10.30pm and opens at 7am. There is also a large truck stop hotel on the other side of the road.

steve & ann. ___________ teensvan


----------

